# Taos Box Beta??



## jensena315 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey Everybody, wondering if anybody has access or knows where to find a breakdown of the rapids on the Taos box section. I'm heading down at the end of next week to run it with some friends. We'll be in a 14' paddle boat, just wanna know what we're getting into. Thanks! -Adam


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

jensena315 said:


> Hey Everybody, wondering if anybody has access or knows where to find a breakdown of the rapids on the Taos box section. I'm heading down at the end of next week to run it with some friends. We'll be in a 14' paddle boat, just wanna know what we're getting into. Thanks! -Adam


so you are heading down with no idea what you are getting into without doing any homework at all such as American Whitewater - 5. John Dunn Bridge to Taos Junction Bridge (Lower Taos Box) , Rio Grande New Mexico, US

okay. can you read and run class III/IV whitewater? I hope so that is a bare minimum. if not stay home.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Got to love the mountain buzz attitude.


----------



## jensena315 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you for the link! I can definitely read and run, have been a guide for a few years now.. I was looking for a little more in depth info on some of the rapids. Must make moves, big ol' holes that will mess our day up, sieves, major strainers, etc. If it's a straightforward read and run situation, we should be ok. Also, why has the CFS dipped so dramatically today? I just checked USGS, and it's gone from just shy of a grand to 600 in 24 hours?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

jensena315 said:


> Thank you for the link! I can definitely read and run, have been a guide for a few years now.. I was looking for a little more in depth info on some of the rapids. Must make moves, big ol' holes that will mess our day up, sieves, major strainers, etc. If it's a straightforward read and run situation, we should be ok. Also, why has the CFS dipped so dramatically today? I just checked USGS, and it's gone from just shy of a grand to 600 in 24 hours?


http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f41/rio-grande-flows-60731.html


----------



## jensena315 (Jun 17, 2015)

Yep, usgs at the junction below the box.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

jensena315 said:


> Yep, usgs at the junction below the box.


Umm, read the thread. It will tell you why the level is dropping out...


----------



## jensena315 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ah, gotcha. Thanks


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

pretty much read and run down to powerline drop. Watch for a power line across the Rio and if first time, stop and scout.

Run power line best you can and enjoy very short distance of easy water till you round the bend, then you are on your own for Rio Bravo section. Rapids come up fast and depending on water level will be class 3 or if higher water class 4 after this long set of in your face there will be a slack water nice pool and you can see the take out bridge which signals last drop before the bridge take out. This is sunset. Scout this one if your first run down. Depending on water level your choice to find some one familiar with the run for you to follow. That is the best way. Lower Box is put in at the put in and take out at the take out. It is all canyon walls in between and you are committed to the run soon as you cross under the put in bridge. Highly recommend you ask around the put in and find some kind soul who knows the lines for you to follow even tho you have a lot of good experience. Like I said, low water pretty much read and run, high water get your game face on and find a guide.


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

mania said:


> so you are heading down with no idea what you are getting into without doing any homework at all such as American Whitewater - 5. John Dunn Bridge to Taos Junction Bridge (Lower Taos Box) , Rio Grande New Mexico, US
> 
> okay. can you read and run class III/IV whitewater? I hope so that is a bare minimum. if not stay home.


Yep, back before the internet we used to run this shit not having any idea what we were getting into and that was back when rivers ran high. Being blind/ignorant was way more exciting then staying home! I guess we did have Fletcher Anderson's Rivers Of The Southwest.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

eddy hopper said:


> Yep, back before the internet we used to run this shit not having any idea what we were getting into and that was back when rivers ran high. Being blind/ignorant was way more exciting then staying home! I guess we did have Fletcher Anderson's Rivers Of The Southwest.



This information is derived from a publication put out by the State of New Mexico in the early 80's, of which I have a copy...

EMNRD State Parks Divisions - River Runs Info

and Doug Wheat's book was published in 1984...

http://www.amazon.com/Floaters-Colorado-Falcon-Guides-Canoeing/dp/1560443715

So, decent river beta has been out there nearly as long as I have been alive...granted though you used to actually have to leave the house and go to the library to find it, instead of a simple web search.


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

I remember my first time down the 'box: before internet beta there were only books, which can be cost prohibitive to a couple of dirtbag kayakers. We went to a shop in Taos and memorized the lines for the run. "Just left of center should get you down" became a lifelong saying for me and my buddy. 

It's a committing and intimidating canyon so proceed with caution. After powerline the rapids are pushy and continuous so a mistake could be less than fun for a swimmer. We were class III/IV kayakers at the time and did fine but if you can meet up with folks for the run it is strongly encouraged, remember that the shuttle itself is a day long pursuit so having friends to help is clutch.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

I will just add that 14' boat is too big at low water...unless you are determined and know the lines, and are willing to get un-stuck. 
the box gets much more tricky for rafts at low water. lots of rock dodging and pretty mandatory slots to fit rubber boats through. 11' R-4 would be much better plan for low water. 
>above 900 cfs take whatever craft you want, but be wary of low flows
17 miles, sheer canyon with little river traffic, so pack expedition style. 

IMO powerline and pinball/rockgarden/Rio Bravo are the ones to take seriously. (basically the next 2-3mile section after powerline) 
also there is a bad sieve at the bottom right of rockgarden. 
"Just left of Center" :mrgreen:


----------



## thaGoat (May 30, 2011)

It's been close to 5 years since I ran it last. I think the water level was about 1500 and it was doable in a 14' oar frame. I wouldn't do it with the water much lower in a big boat.
Car Crash/Wreck(?) Powerline and the Rock Garden were the only rapids that made us work. Powerline you definitely need to scout.

Funny story about river beta,books and the internet. We did our shuttle thru the Pilar Yacht Club & Cafe. Susy2 drove us to the put in and gave us all the beta and more. Half of it was wrong, but her stories of when the river flowed at 9Kcfs were entertaining!!!

Some day I hope it'll run high enough to do it again.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

Every river rafted has a you tube vid at a bunch of levels. It's almost too easy these days.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

thaGoat said:


> It's been close to 5 years since I ran it last. I think the water level was about 1500 and it was doable in a 14' oar frame. I wouldn't do it with the water much lower in a big boat.
> Car Crash/Wreck(?) Powerline and the Rock Garden were the only rapids that made us work. Powerline you definitely need to scout.
> 
> Funny story about river beta,books and the internet. We did our shuttle thru the Pilar Yacht Club & Cafe. Susy2 drove us to the put in and gave us all the beta and more. Half of it was wrong, but her stories of when the river flowed at 9Kcfs were entertaining!!!
> ...


*Dead Car... :mrgreen:


----------

